# Michigan HOPRA seasonal closer this Sunday



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday 4-5-2009

Michigan HOPRA seasonal closer! The track is TOMY and turns are tight!

The doors open at 8:00 AM and the racing begins at 10 am with G-Jets then Super Stocks. Racing is 15.00 for the whole day.

MENU: 

Italian Sausage sandwiches smothered in sauce and melted mozzarella on top! 

Homemade Chocolate Chip Cookies

Chips, pop, and generally everything that is bad for you.










PLACE: 12 South Haver Street, Hartford, Michigan 49057

Exit #46 Interstate I-94

From Highway head north to stop light. Turn right to the first street (Haver) turn right to 2nd house on right (West). About 2 minutes off of highway.


----------

